# New, cheap, fanned fret 5 & 6 string basses from Gear4music's house brand



## nedheftyfunk (Feb 1, 2020)

Somehow I doubt many are interested, but, just in case: gear4music, one of the European online retailers, is expanding their cheap house-brand fanned fret line to include these for ~300-350 USD. They have roasted maple necks, luminlays, no-name pickups etc. The 5 string fan is 34.5 to 36.25 and the 6 is 34 to 36.25.







https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...anned-Fret-5-String-Bass-Blue-Burl-Burst/31J3






https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...ned-Fret-6-String-Bass-Purple-Burl-Burst/31J4


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (Feb 1, 2020)

They look interesting, does anyone ever tried them?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 1, 2020)

for 400$ I'm very intrigued.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Feb 1, 2020)

ThisBrokenMachine said:


> They look interesting, does anyone ever tried them?



Not this model, as it has only been introduced. Lewis, a SSO member, recently got one of their existing, even cheaper, models:


https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/nbd-redsub-fan-fret-4-gear4music-house-brand.339619/


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 1, 2020)

A big fuck you for posting that. Now I want one!  Those look super cool for the price. The neck joint is nice, love the offset dots, love the FB binding, love the scale length. And they're kind of Stream-y looking.


----------



## lewis (Feb 1, 2020)

My 4 string fanfret redsub is the best bass ive ever played.

These look absolutely unreal. They are like unearthed gems

Proper underrated. For £299 and under, these look insane


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 1, 2020)

The demo vids they released sounds better than I expected



might pick up one of these, especially with that nice ~36 inch low end


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 2, 2020)

that sound in that demo video shows they pretty much know exactly who their target audience is. has anyone in the us ordered from a euro shop? is it really 402 out the door or am i going to get hit with something else somewhere along the line?


----------



## ImNotAhab (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## lewis (Feb 2, 2020)

That purple 6 string will be mine


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 2, 2020)

lewis said:


> That purple 6 string will be mine


We can be Eskimo brother's


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm definitely feeling the Stream vibe. Maybe a little Sandberg 45 around the upper bouts. I wonder how it balances. It doesn't sound half bad in the demo, but at its price, it could be a great candidate for an electronics swap.

I know burl hate is getting cliche around here, but I really wish there was a solid color version.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice scale length choice, they come with D'Addarios (must be 'super long' 38" winding length) and it looks like they have maxed out the scale while still being able to use many string brands (38" winding is common).
I actually quite like the shape as it is quite clean and modern, although the strap button positioning is of course really bad for reach and balance.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 2, 2020)

ixlramp said:


> the strap button positioning is of course really bad for reach and balance.



i dont often comment on people who are clearly just spewing bullshit to sound like they have something to say but this time im curious. where should the strap button be o great leo fender reincarnate?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 3, 2020)

Have you considered decaf, Genghis?


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 3, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Have you considered decaf, Genghis?


I'm not even a 49ers fan I just got way too into it and the energy had no where to go.


----------



## Alamanceguitar (Feb 3, 2020)

Ordered a 5string version the first day they announced it before namm. Figured for the price and with the return policy, there's no loss. Plus I love supporting brands like this who don't just pump out the same J and P basses until the sun dies out. They also released a budget line of multi scale 7 and 8 strings called subzero I think. Even they look pretty solid for the price. I'll update here, Reddit, and facebook groups when the bass comes in. Im obviously going for the dingdong tone hahah

*Edit : reddit .. not reverb lol


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Feb 3, 2020)

I hadn't noticed the guitars. In the detailed shots they look as cheap as they are IMO, despite having stainless steel frets etc.:






https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...nned-Fret-8-String-Guitar-Grey-Tide-Fade/33SF





https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Gu...o-Fanned-Fret-7-String-Guitar-Ocean-Fade/33SJ


----------



## Alamanceguitar (Feb 3, 2020)

nedheftyfunk said:


> I hadn't noticed the guitars. In the detailed shots they look as cheap as they are IMO, despite having stainless steel frets etc.:


I do agree, the work on those guitars seems on par with some budget import options, prob not worth anything for those with any decent collection but Im just stoked they seem to be growing out of their little fender Gibson rendition bubbl. These could definitely be some solid first offs for beginner youngins interested in heavier genres. I remember having to drop tune my epiphone lp sixer to B when I was younger trying to learn a black rose burial riffs haha. I definitely would have used that pizza delivery cash on one of these instead if it had been around.


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 5, 2020)

GenghisCoyne said:


> where should the strap button be o great leo fender reincarnate?


Maybe you misunderstood, i meant that the strap button positioning is bad for reach and balance, which it clearly is, but ... i accept that with that body shape it cannot be in a good position as there is no horn.
So i am essentially saying that this would need a different body design for reasonable reach and balance.

However, even with this body design, the button would be far better placed on the back of the body as close as possible to the neck.
Partly because being placed closer to the neck helps balance, especially at higher playing angles. But mostly because ... look at the image ... at any playing angle above horizontal the strap is being pulled off the button, it will be completely insecure, strap locks will be needed.

Also, i object to being associated with Leo Fender, i dislike Fenders and that company =)


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 20, 2020)

Call me a spoiled millennial but in this culture of next day shipping this month wait is pretty triggering.


----------



## ikarus (Feb 27, 2020)

I just ordered the 5 string! 

Since I am a total noob when it comes to basses, what string gauge would you recommend for Ab on this scale lenght?


----------



## stevexc (Feb 27, 2020)

ikarus said:


> I just ordered the 5 string!
> 
> Since I am a total noob when it comes to basses, what string gauge would you recommend for Ab on this scale lenght?



.135 would do it but I wouldn't go any smaller than that, or maybe .130. .140 might be better. .135 would be close to a .95 in E on a 34".


----------



## ikarus (Feb 27, 2020)

stevexc said:


> .135 would do it but I wouldn't go any smaller than that, or maybe .130. .140 might be better. .135 would be close to a .95 in E on a 34".



I couldnt even find a .140 set on thomann. Whats the place to go? Kalium?


----------



## stevexc (Feb 27, 2020)

ikarus said:


> I couldnt even find a .140 set on thomann. Whats the place to go? Kalium?



Daddario actually goes up to 145 but I'm not sure what European dealers carry singles.


----------



## ikarus (Feb 27, 2020)

stevexc said:


> Daddario actually goes up to 145 but I'm not sure what European dealers carry singles.



thanks, last question: which string gauges for the other 4 strings?


----------



## stevexc (Feb 27, 2020)

ikarus said:


> thanks, last question: which string gauges for the other 4 strings?



Disclaimer: This would be MY ideal set. YMMV 

If you want "perfect", D'addario 45, 60, 80, 105, and 140. Which would require ordering singles of everything.




If you want "close enough", D'addario 45, 65, 80, 100, and 140 - which is a EXL170 45-100 set and a single 140.




To be fair the "close enough" set is pretty damn good.


----------



## ikarus (Feb 27, 2020)

@stevexc , thank you so much. I keep you guys posted when the bass arrives.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 17, 2020)

First! NBD tomorrow when I'm not using the amp I left in my parents basement in highschool.


----------



## olejason (Mar 19, 2020)

How is the fit and finish? Looks like we may have seen the last of these, not projected to be in stock until up into August


----------



## ikarus (Mar 19, 2020)

@GenghisCoyne how is yours?

I received mine yesterday. I think I have to send it back for a replacement.
There is a dent in the neck and glue on the fretboard. 

Would you send it back? Or ask for a discount? Am I expecting too much from a 300€ bass?


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 19, 2020)

Depends, if it plays fine then I wouldn't send it back. If it plays like shit AND has those visual flaws then I'd send it back.


----------



## ikarus (Mar 19, 2020)

How do I even remove the glue from the fretboard? I tried dunlop fretboard cleaner and it didnt work.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 20, 2020)

olejason said:


> How is the fit and finish? Looks like we may have seen the last of these, not projected to be in stock until up into August


Lacking



Thats so sharp I thought it was a sprouted fret.



I don't know what that white stuff is. I'm pretty sure the binding is just black paint.


Dent life

its nice to play. it resonates better than any other bolt on i have. the neck feels good, the heel is awesome. its balanced. i sanded that little sharp dent looking thing and i cant feel it now. it doesnt sound bad. it doesnt sound good enough to warrant a thread about it. it sounds $400 dollars. i cant get a picture to show it that well but the individual saddles are fucked. none of them are parallel to the one next to it and they each only have 1 screw (i dont know if both holes are meant to be screw holes but it seems like i could almost loosen the strings and use the other holes to straighten everything). its intonated though so im really not to upset about it. the tuners feel cheap but not unusable. it plays just well enough for the money that i dont think ill bother doing any mods.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 20, 2020)

ikarus said:


> How do I even remove the glue from the fretboard? I tried dunlop fretboard cleaner and it didnt work.


are you comfortable sanding it?


----------



## ikarus (Mar 20, 2020)

GenghisCoyne said:


> are you comfortable sanding it?



well its not dried its sticky. I dont think sanding is a good option then...


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 21, 2020)

ikarus said:


> well its not dried its sticky. I dont think sanding is a good option then...


That's odd, nail polish remover?


----------



## ikarus (Mar 21, 2020)

GenghisCoyne said:


> That's odd, nail polish remover?



thanks I will try that. 

some more pics of the shitshow:


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 21, 2020)

ikarus said:


> thanks I will try that.
> 
> some more pics of the shitshow


 
yours is definitely worse off than mine


----------



## ikarus (Mar 21, 2020)

GenghisCoyne said:


> yours is definitely worse off than mine



Ok then I will most likely send it back. Is there another comarable bass in this price range with this scale lenght? I just dont want to invest in a Dingwall NG...


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 21, 2020)

ikarus said:


> Ok then I will most likely send it back. Is there another comarable bass in this price range with this scale lenght? I just dont want to invest in a Dingwall NG...


 something from rondomusic might be close. the shipping would probably be brutal for you though.


----------



## ikarus (Mar 21, 2020)

GenghisCoyne said:


> something from rondomusic might be close. the shipping would probably be brutal for you though.



Yeah thats not an option unfortunatly. I find it strange that there is no Harley Benton bass with similar specs...


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 22, 2020)

ikarus said:


> Yeah thats not an option unfortunatly. I find it strange that there is no Harley Benton bass with similar specs...



fanned fret roasted maple seems to be the flavor of the year. im sure something along those lines will be coming down the pipe soon


----------



## lewis (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow!

My black 4 string redsub fan fret from them was absolutely immaculate. And plays excellently with no finish flaws whatsoever.

Shame they have dropped the ball on these 
So much potential down the drain. At least their returns policy is good.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 24, 2020)

arite, i just played my import mtd for the first time since buying this thing. the redsub is a piece of shit and i was being unrealistically optimistic


----------



## dax21 (Mar 24, 2020)

Shame about the apparent poor quality control. I just saw these for the first time in this thread, the 5 string blue one looks amazing. And the price is stupid cheap.


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 24, 2020)

ikarus said:


> I couldnt even find a .140 set on thomann. Whats the place to go? Kalium?


Check Dingwall strings on Musikproduktiv.de or bassdirect.co.uk.
These strings are made for fanned fret basses.


----------



## ikarus (Mar 24, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> Check Dingwall strings on Musikproduktiv.de or bassdirect.co.uk.
> These strings are made for fanned fret basses.



Ok thanks. Unfortunatly the bass is total shit, so I have to send it back.


----------



## ikarus (Mar 25, 2020)

Ok so the bass is on the way back. Guys please don't buy this thing when it shows up as b stock.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Mar 25, 2020)

Damn, the QC on these looks like it was absolutely terrible. I'm sorry I posted about them in the first place.


----------



## JazzS (Mar 25, 2020)

Gear4Music are such a frustrating brand when it comes to the in house stuff. Design wise i'd put them above Harley Benton a lot of the time, but it seems that more often than not you're getting something that's not even worth the budget price.


----------



## lewis (May 26, 2020)

@mark domestic bliss


----------



## mark domestic bliss (Apr 30, 2021)

ive actually just got the 6 string version b stock yesterday
im really impressed so far i must have got lucky
hopeing another 5 string one gets listed b stock on ebay next month when i get paid so i can have the matching pair lol
maybe i just got lucky but so far so good
the 36.5 inch scale on that low a makes so much difference when your used to 34" lol 
like i say i probably just got lucky tbh


----------



## mark domestic bliss (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## mark domestic bliss (Apr 30, 2021)

pics


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 20, 2021)

Stumbled over this video recently. I thought it was pretty interesting 


For me, the Dingwall is the clear winner. I actually bought a Dingwall after seeing this video. NBD coming up!


----------



## NeglectedField (May 25, 2021)

The Dingwall is definitely the best by far in that video. It's just so grrrrrr, hehe. If I had a spare £1.8k I would definitely grab one.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jun 3, 2021)

Not gonna lie I'm VERY intrigued. Especially by the 4 string model. For the money I'm all for trying one.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jun 3, 2021)

nedheftyfunk said:


> I hadn't noticed the guitars. In the detailed shots they look as cheap as they are IMO, despite having stainless steel frets etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can agree they do look a little cheap. Still pretty neat though. The baritone jazzmaster copy they have is especially intriguing. Keyan Houshmend on youtube has one that he swapped tuners and a bareknuckle pick up into and it sounds throaty as hell dropped as low as he has it


----------

